# pre emergent weed killer in Coastal Bermuda



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Saturday was looking for some help on our lawn and stumbled onto a youtube video on Bermuda lawn care. Found it interesting. The person called himself "DOC" and that is really all know about him and the video. He went over what you should be doing to your bermuda lawn in each month based upon where he lived in Georgia. Dec, Jan and Feb...do nothing. He talked about how you should scalp bermuda when it reached a certain green up point to get rid of all the dead grass. Made me think of the burning off the field. He covered several other points but the one I want to ask about. He really recommends pre emergent use at least every three months. I have used pre emergent in row crops, and when I had Coastal Bermuda sprigged but never used it in my yard and never thought about it in my hay field. I really felt dumb for not ever considering it...his reasoning really made sense.

What is recommendation of pre emergent on coastal bermuda and your thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess it depends on the target of the application.....prowl H2O for crabgrass works purty good, but requires a couple or three applications depending on environmental conditions. Most weeds in Bermuda can be controlled spraying over the top in the spring. But in a healthy field minus crabgrass, that's all that needed.....them pre emerge cides can get pricey.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Todd, I hear you on pricey.


----------

